# some kind of worm or slug?



## corbosman (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all, anyone have an idea what these are? Are they harmful? Ive seen them in my terrarium the past, maybe once in a while i would catch one around, but today i found a whole bunch on a fresh piece of apple.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks like a ribbon worm to me.


----------



## corbosman (Jul 8, 2012)

Are ribbon worms problematic? I removed a few dozen stuck to several pieces of apple last couple days.


----------



## Entomologist210 (Apr 24, 2014)

If this was a mite, tick, insect ect.. I'm your guy. However, my expertise into worms is limited to internal parasites of mammals. I understand the terrestrial versions of these things are either detritivores, or more commonly predators of microfauna (which doesn't mean they wouldn't opportunistically feed on other things). Can someone with more knowledge comment here?


----------



## corbosman (Jul 8, 2012)

Just saw one on a piece of apple by itself, so here's a picture of it.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

This is a terrestrial flatworm (likely a Rhynchodemus sp). Although it might be eating the apple, it is almost certainly hunting flies too.


----------

